# Buckeyes playing "sec type" team



## Madsnooker (Nov 16, 2014)

this week when they play Indiana!!!

You know, the team that beat the team that is alone atop the sec east this week.

That sec schedule is a bear!!!!

With OSU needing help, Meyer should milk that dry by Saturday, every time he gets the chance while talking to the media and remind them of that.


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 16, 2014)

Good point, just imagine if they hadn't gotten blown out by the last place team in the Acc, it wouldn't even matter!  Upsets do happen sometimes I guess.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 16, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> just imagine if they hadn't gotten blown out by the last place team in the Acc



Ouch!


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 16, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Good point, just imagine if they hadn't gotten blown out by the last place team in the Acc, it wouldn't even matter!  Upsets do happen sometimes I guess.



Yes they do!!! That's why OSU has got to be ready when the face that "sec type" team this Saturday!!! 

If Indiana can beat the leader of the sec east division, they could beat osu. Ok, no they can't!!!


----------



## KYBobwhite (Nov 16, 2014)

Unfortunately OSU's record against SEC teams negates anything that comes out of your mouth.  You really should quit while your behind. As I said before there are 4 teams in the SEC that would spank your over ranked team.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 16, 2014)

KYBobwhite said:


> Unfortunately OSU's record against SEC teams negates anything that comes out of your mouth.  You really should quit while your behind. As I said before there are 4 teams in the SEC that would spank your over ranked team.



Including UGA!

Arkansas are better the OSU!


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 16, 2014)

Y'all need to watch ohio state play. You would see a true all around great football team. With a freshman QB to boot


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 16, 2014)

I keep forgetting that the top team in the East lost to the worst team in the Big-10!

OK, no I don't!  

The SEC West doesn't look so great now either.  Looks like they have 1 good team, and a bunch of mediocre teams.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 16, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Good point, just imagine if they hadn't gotten blown out by the last place team in the Acc, it wouldn't even matter!  Upsets do happen sometimes I guess.



Shouldn't throw stones when you live in a glass house. I like UGA but they can't even get past an sec championship game


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 16, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> Yes they do!!! That's why OSU has got to be ready when the face that "sec type" team this Saturday!!!
> 
> If Indiana can beat the leader of the sec east division, they could beat osu. Ok, no they can't!!!



Just messing with you , ohio st looks good, they need to win out and hope someone slips.  Judging recent history, should look totally different in a few weeks.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 16, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Good point, just imagine if they hadn't gotten blown out by the last place team in the Acc, it wouldn't even matter!  Upsets do happen sometimes I guess.



Good point.  

A first place acc team is a last place team in the other power 5.  That tells you how atrocious the loss to v tech was.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 16, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Good point.
> 
> A first place acc team is a last place team in the other power 5.  That tells you how atrocious the loss to v tech was.



So what was UGA loosing to Florida. Took em out of the championship game


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 16, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> Yes they do!!! That's why OSU has got to be ready when the face that "sec type" team this Saturday!!!
> 
> If Indiana can beat the leader of the sec east division, they could beat osu. Ok, no they can't!!!





mguthrie said:


> So what was UGA loosing to Florida. Took em out of the championship game



It was a horrible loss and ended uga hopes of getting into the playoff without a miracle.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 16, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> I keep forgetting that the top team in the East lost to the worst team in the Big-10!
> 
> OK, no I don't!
> 
> The SEC West doesn't look so great now either.  Looks like they have 1 good team, and a bunch of mediocre teams.



There isn't a clearly dominant team in college football.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 16, 2014)

This is a Ferrari.







This is a Ferrari "type" car. 






Any questions?


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 16, 2014)

KYBobwhite said:


> Unfortunately OSU's record against SEC teams negates anything that comes out of your mouth.  You really should quit while your behind. As I said before there are 4 teams in the SEC that would spank your over ranked team.



The sad thing is you really believe that!!! Yes, OSU could lose to the 4 best teams in the sec, but, they also are capable of beating those same teams. What has happened in the past has no bearing on now. Actually, the last time I watched OSU against one of the top sec teams they beat them in the sugar bowl. I don't care if they took it away, I saw it and so did you.


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 16, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Including UGA!
> 
> Arkansas are better the OSU!



Please stop!!! the last Arky team osu played and beat, would destroy this years arky team that just won its first sec game in like forever.

uga please, don't get me started.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Nov 16, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> The sad thing is you really believe that!!! Yes, OSU could lose to the 4 best teams in the sec, but, they also are capable of beating those same teams. What has happened in the past has no bearing on now. Actually, the last time I watched OSU against one of the top sec teams they beat them in the sugar bowl. I don't care if they took it away, I saw it and so did you.



Same argument every year from you and then OSU chokes.  Blah,  blah, blah. If y'all can't make the playoff with your schedule this year,  you never will.  You've  played one ranked team, ..... one.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 16, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> Please stop!!! the last Arky team osu played and beat, would destroy this years arky team that just won its first sec game in like forever.
> 
> uga please, don't get me started.



Arky is improved and would win the East! If they had a 2nd chance on all of their games!!! Get REAL!

Which UGA team.... UGA vs Auburn or UGA vs Florida... 

UGA vs Auburn could beat anyone in the Nation and you couldn't argue different... Problem is... 

WE'RE NOT SURE WHICH TEAM SHOWS UP!.......


----------



## BobSacamano (Nov 17, 2014)

Ohio state is pretty good. Meyer should get some credit for doing after losing their QB.


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 17, 2014)

KYBobwhite said:


> Same argument every year from you and then OSU chokes.  Blah,  blah, blah. If y'all can't make the playoff with your schedule this year,  you never will.  You've  played one ranked team, ..... one.



Not sure what argument your are talking about but like I said, last time we played a top sec team in a BCS bowl only a few years ago we won? You sound mad in your straw man reply with the bla bla bla stuff? Its just football dude.

And as far as our schedule, its just the opposite of what you said.

Our schedule would be what could keep us out this year not the other way around. 

PS we have played 2 ranked teams and beat both of them.


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 17, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Arky is improved and would win the East! If they had a 2nd chance on all of their games!!! Get REAL!



That's funny Never heard anyone argue about 2nd chances?

If OSU had a do over with VT, we would beat them by 4tds and anyone with a brain knows that. I am keeping it real!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> That's funny Never heard anyone argue about 2nd chances?
> 
> If OSU had a do over with VT, we would beat them by 4tds and anyone with a brain knows that. I am keeping it real!



Come on Snook... Be Honest With Me and Be Honest With Yourself... OSU would be dead Last in the SEC West..


----------



## Grand Slam (Nov 17, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> this week when they play Indiana!!!
> 
> You know, the team that beat the team that is alone atop the sec east this week.
> 
> ...



I agree. I asked my uga buddy about them winning out and winning SEC over Bama. Wanted to know if they'd make the playoff. He said 75% they would.

Then I asked him what if GT beat the dawgs, then beat FSU in the ACCCG (if we're lucky enough to do both), what type chance does he give us? He said 0% cause FSU is the only ACC team worthy.   

The SEC hype/lovefest is getting way out of hand.


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 17, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Come on Snook... Be Honest With Me and Be Honest With Yourself... OSU would be dead Last in the SEC West..



OOOKKKKK, your right, I don't even think we could score against any of those teams. Now, I feel much better for being honest with my self!!!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 17, 2014)

Grand Slam said:


> I agree. I asked my uga buddy about them winning out and winning SEC over Bama. Wanted to know if they'd make the playoff. He said 75% they would.
> 
> Then I asked him what if GT beat the dawgs, then beat FSU in the ACCCG (if we're lucky enough to do both), what type chance does he give us? He said 0% cause FSU is the only ACC team worthy.
> 
> The SEC hype/lovefest is getting way out of hand.





it would do my heart good to see a big game that ended with a bulldog in the middle of the field with a garnet and gold draped spear pinning it to the ground. 


T


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2014)

Throwback said:


> it would do my heart good to see a big game that ended with a bulldog in the middle of the field with a garnet and gold draped spear pinning it to the ground.
> 
> 
> T



Mississippi State Bulldog??


----------



## Throwback (Nov 17, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Mississippi State Bulldog??





those bulldogs too.

T


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Nov 17, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> OSU against one of the top sec teams they beat them in the sugar bowl. I don't care if they took it away, I saw it and so did you.



Did you happen to see that curb stomping last year by clemson.   I mean, we are talking clemson, mid level acc.


I saw it,and so did you.


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 17, 2014)

Catdaddy SC said:


> Did you happen to see that curb stomping last year by clemson.   I mean, we are talking clemson, mid level acc.
> 
> 
> I saw it,and so did you.



That game went right to the last minute with Miller throwing a pic driving for the win. Apparently, you didn't see it?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 17, 2014)

mguthrie said:


> So what was UGA loosing to Florida. Took em out of the championship game



Horrible loss but again, it's Georgia.  Happens every year with them.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 17, 2014)

Snook,

I just don't see how you can be talking any trash when you guys got beat by two touchdowns by an abysmal VT team.  Help me understand.  What am I missing?


----------



## KYBobwhite (Nov 17, 2014)

*And the second ranked team would be?*



Madsnooker said:


> Not sure what argument your are talking about but like I said, last time we played a top sec team in a BCS bowl only a few years ago we won? You sound mad in your straw man reply with the bla bla bla stuff? Its just football dude.
> 
> And as far as our schedule, its just the opposite of what you said.
> 
> ...



Just wondering......


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 17, 2014)

Quote......Everybody knows the best football is played down south Pawl.Everybody!!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 22, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> Yes they do!!! That's why OSU has got to be ready when the face that "sec type" team this Saturday!!!
> 
> If Indiana can beat the leader of the sec east division, they could beat osu. Ok, no they can't!!!



The might not, but OSU just took the lead at the end of the 3rd....


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 22, 2014)

OSU pulled away in the last few minutes.


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 22, 2014)

Arrow3 said:


> OSU pulled away in the last few minutes.



Osu looked like they pulled a FSU on Iindiana.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 22, 2014)

So now they're playing ACC football?


----------



## chainshaw (Nov 22, 2014)

At least we weren't playing Charleston Southern or Samford.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 22, 2014)

chainshaw said:


> At least we weren't playing Charleston Southern or Samford.



Well, we can't all play Kent State.


----------



## chainshaw (Nov 22, 2014)

hayseed_theology said:


> Well, we can't all play Kent State.



You are correct. They are Division 1. So, it won't happen. Is it too much to ask to play a team in your own division?


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 22, 2014)

chainshaw said:


> You are correct. They are Division 1. So, it won't happen. Is it too much to ask to play a team in your own division?



So your argument is that it's far more noble to beat a 1-9 Kent State team by 66 points, than it is to beat an 8-4 Charleston Southern team?


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 22, 2014)

hayseed_theology said:


> So your argument is that it's far more noble to beat a 1-9 Kent State team by 66 points, than it is to beat an 8-4 Charleston Southern team?



There it is.


----------



## chainshaw (Nov 22, 2014)

No argument. I just get tired of hearing about weak schedules from folks whose teams play Div. 2 out of conference games. As much as the Big 10 has its issues, as a conference they have opted to quit playing D2 teams. An 8-4 D2 team is still a D2 team.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 22, 2014)

chainshaw said:


> No argument. I just get tired of hearing about weak schedules from folks whose teams play Div. 2 out of conference games. As much as the Big 10 has its issues, as a conference they have opted to quit playing D2 teams. An 8-4 D2 team is still a D2 team.



It still sounds like you are insinuating that beating a 1-9 Kent State team 66-0 is more admirable than beating Charleston Southern.

A cupcake is a cupcake, whether they are D1 or D2.  Y'all paid $850,000 for your cupcake.  We got ours for $450,000.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 22, 2014)

chainshaw said:


> No argument. I just get tired of hearing about weak schedules from folks whose teams play Div. 2 out of conference games. As much as the Big 10 has its issues, as a conference they have opted to quit playing D2 teams. An 8-4 D2 team is still a D2 team.



Top level FCS teams are usually better than low level FBS teams.


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 23, 2014)

Yall need to stop with defending D2 joke. D2 isD2!!! Just because a D1 team is lousy is not an excuse to play a D2 team. Thats why u only had to pay $450k

No D1 team should ever play a D2 team I dont care how good their record is. I have actually never heard anyone defend playing D2 teams until this thread.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 23, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> Yall need to stop with defending D2 joke. D2 isD2!!! Just because a D1 team is lousy is not an excuse to play a D2 team. Thats why u only had to pay $450k
> 
> No D1 team should ever play a D2 team I dont care how good their record is. I have actually never heard anyone defend playing D2 teams until this thread.



For the record, I would have prefer that we didn't play cupcakes (D1 or D2).  I would prefer for Power 5 conferences to only play each other for OOC games.

That said, OSU fans can't look down their noses at anybody who plays a D2 school, because slaughtering Kent State was just as meaningless.  Ohio State is not some bastion of courage and football integrity because they played the worst team in the MAC instead of a good D2 school.

I am not saying playing a D2 school is respectable.  I am saying that playing 1-9 Kent State is just as bad.


----------

